# From Storage to Craft Fair



## southernheartsoaps (Oct 2, 2010)

A few months ago I read a post on here and I've searched and searched but cannot find it again... Someone, somewhere... made a wooden display for craft fairs that was some sort of drawer or case kind of thing... this person used it to transport soap to craft fairs and then when setting up, it was as simple as opening up the case, drawer (whatever it was, my memory fails me doggone it!) and the storage "device" could also be used as a display case... saved time and wear and tear on the soap moving it from a bin/box, etc. to an attractive display... maybe I dreamed this? but I was SURE I saw it here... maybe back in the early spring???? HELP!!!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmmmm, I'm trying to think of who that could be.  Donnie uses crates...

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20181

There is something like this available.  http://www.forcraftssake.com/shop/index ... ucts_id=34

I think it would be easy to make if you knew someone handy.


----------



## cwarren (Oct 13, 2010)

I saw it too.. it had a handle for carring is this it ??

http://shop.woodfieldswood.com/category.sc?categoryId=4

or 


http://www.soapies-supplies.com/shop/displays-signs/


----------



## southernheartsoaps (Oct 15, 2010)

Not sure if those are what I saw, but thanks for the input and ideas are churning from looking at those links... thanks again!


----------

